# Women Leading Congregational Singing (As they play the organ or piano)



## N. Eshelman (Feb 2, 2016)

In light of the accusation that women precentors are "leading the worship" I am wondering how many of your congregations have women piano or organ players (or other instruments that lead the music)? 

Is a woman playing the organ to be understood differently than a woman precenting?


----------



## MW (Feb 2, 2016)

N. Eshelman said:


> Is a woman playing the organ to be understood differently than a woman precenting?



I take it she is being robbed of the opportunity to sing God's praises with commitment and understanding while she is distracted playing an instrument. The overseers should really have more regard for her as a worshipper of the true and living God who seeks spiritual worshippers.


----------



## KMK (Feb 2, 2016)

MW said:


> N. Eshelman said:
> 
> 
> > Is a woman playing the organ to be understood differently than a woman precenting?
> ...



This has always been my concern as well. If you can't sing and play your instrument at the same time, it is probably best that you sing since that is the mandate.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Feb 2, 2016)

N. Eshelman said:


> In light of the accusation that women precentors are "leading the worship" I am wondering how many of your congregations have women piano or organ players (or other instruments that lead the music)?
> 
> Is a woman playing the organ to be understood differently than a woman precenting?



I may be the odd man out here, but I don't have as much an issue with a women precentor as long as she is imbedded within the congregation and is not verbalizing. If it is just harmony, I see no problem.


----------



## jambo (Feb 2, 2016)

I have no problem with women playing musical instruments. In terms of playing and not singing, there is much more to worship than just singing. One may stand and sing yet not be worshipping as thoughts are elsewhere or maybe anger, bitterness, resentment or a host of other things may be lurking in the heart. On the other hand a pianist, organist, guitarist, drummer or whatever may be giving more thought to the words silently than the singer. I notice also some of the Psalm directions are to the director of music who had to play of direct other musicians whilst the congregation sang.


----------



## MW (Feb 2, 2016)

jambo said:


> One may stand and sing yet not be worshipping as thoughts are elsewhere



The fact some might do this when they have the opportunity to sing to the Lord with all the heart is no reason to take from one of the worshippers the opportunity to sing to the Lord with all the heart.

The temple musicians orchestrated the sacrifice and thereby prefigured the sacrifice of praise. Our direction now that the sacrifice has been accomplished in Christ is to sing to the Lord with grace in the heart and thereby make melody to Him. Lifeless instruments are not agreeable to spiritual worship.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Edward (Feb 2, 2016)

Unable to answer the question as presented. 

The organist is almost always a man (It was the director of music until he left, then the choir director took over on the organ; we did have a woman as guest organist a few weeks ago.)

The choir director led the congregational singing until he took over on the organ; currently ad hoc until things settle down.

The piano is usually played by a male - one for classical, a different man for more contemporary. The contemporary guy sometimes sings. 

When we have a harp or harpsichord, it is usually a female. Percussion, when used, is almost always male. Brass and woodwinds are predominately, but not exclusively male. Guitar male; small strings tend female, large strings tend to be male.


----------

